# Depressed, clomid hasn't worked



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Have just got my blood results back and my progeterone was 1.6, that is even lower than when I wasn't on clomid, how s**t is that??
I am speaking to my consultant this afternoon, as there is no point waiting for my AF cos it wont show, norethistone did not even work for me.  I am just going to double the dose whether he likes it or not!
Strawbs xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Strawbs
its so hard, it took a while for clomid to work for me, i didn't ovulate on 50 mg or 100mg.  you will get there xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww strawbs  like flower says you will get there   are you sure you had your bloods done at the right time?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Please don't give up, I was told I didn't ovulate and got pregnant the same month!!  They can get the dates wrong.  Stay


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.  I know it didn't work because the scans were inconclusive still very disappointing though.  They are very unclear on my dates as before I took the norethistone I was on a 100+ cycle.  I have only had one af since my m/c is sept.  My bloods were taken day 22 and I had 8ve opk day 14 and day 15, but I have had these before and bugger all has happened no ov no af no bothing, so I don't think they are accurate for me.  Everything jkust takes so much time.  My baby would have been due end of April beginning of may and I was CONVINCED I would of been preg byu then.  Hey Ho!
Strawbs xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry Stawbs.  I didn't ov on 50mg just hoping 100mg is going to work this month.

Try to stay  

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Strawbs just seen this  sorry sweetie.  You going to ask about going onto a higher dose?


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

I started on 100mg and now on 150 mg as clomid didint work, stay with it heres hoping its our month ladies


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks girls for the replies, yes 100mg for me next month whenever af decides to show.  Have to ask for a norethistone to give me a bleed in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! If no bleed.  So much waiting drives me mad   
strawbs xxxxxx


----------

